# TSI?



## sweetgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you have low levels of TSI and be healthy and not have Graves?? If you have hyper symptoms and low levels of TSI is that graves? Also does anything else cause low levels of TSI in blood?

My TSI level was 36- Reference range was <140%


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The criteria for Graves' is clinical. You must exhibit..........goiter, exophthalmos, pretibial myxedema and thyrotoxicosis as per Dr. Robert Graves' of the 1800 era. 3 out of the 4 qualify.
(3 chapters) http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/graves-disease-and-the-manifestations-of-thyrotoxicosis/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/diagnosis-and-treatment-of-graves-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Otherwise you are classified as hyperthyroid either because of Hashi's, the criteria for that being high TPO Ab and a grapelike appearance of the thyroid, both of which are "suggestive" because this is commonly seen in Hashi's with FNA (fine needle aspiration) confirming those suspicions "if" there are Hurthle Cells indigenous to Hashimoto's. Or because of cancer. We don't know which comes first, the hyperthyroid or the cancer. We just know that they are often found together.

There are certain criteria for Graves' but TSI is hyper, no matter how you cut the cake.

Are you on medical intervention? If so, what? Have you had an ultra-sound or RAIU?

Info furnished above. And welcome!


----------



## sweetgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

I had an ultra sound and he said it was normal and said my bloodwork showed some inflammation but no big deal and sent me home. I have been sick for 6 months with this, main symptoms are pain in neck that makes it hurt to talk or sing, fatigue,anxiety, muscle pain, cold when i should be hot, hot when I should be cold, overall unhealthy.

Thanks so much for the info


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

sweetgirl said:


> I had an ultra sound and he said it was normal and said my bloodwork showed some inflammation but no big deal and sent me home. I have been sick for 6 months with this, main symptoms are pain in neck that makes it hurt to talk or sing, fatigue,anxiety, muscle pain, cold when i should be hot, hot when I should be cold, overall unhealthy.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info


Free T-4 and Free T-3 along with Thyroglobulin antibodies would be the next step.

You may be in the beginning stages of thyroid disease.

I'm sorry you feel bad - we've all been there.


----------



## sweetgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

These were the rest of my blood test results

TSH- 0.894 Reference- 0.340-5.6
free T4- 0.81 Reference- 0.66-1.65
TT3- 1.05 Reference- 0.60-1.81
TPO- 0
Throglobulin 0
Thyroglobulin Antibody- 2.0- Reference 0-40.0

Unfortunatly the endo I saw thinks i am fine so I am in the process of finding another dr.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> free T4- 0.81 Reference- 0.66-1.65
> TT3- 1.05 Reference- 0.60-1.81


Not normal -

I would push for pituitary scan as you have low TSH and low Free T-4 and Total 3.

What is your diet like?


----------



## sweetgirl (Aug 20, 2015)

I think i eat semi healthy. I have cut out pop and alcohol, I do have an occasional dr pepper, and I am trying to eat more healthy. My only downfall is I love french fries and cheese, probaly eat too much of those. I am 5'1 and 118 lbs. I havent had much of an appetite recently and since i feel so bad I am finding it hard to get a well balanced diet. I am taking a B vitamin complex.

unfortunatly i have horrible insurance, not sure I can afford a pituitary scan.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are not fine; I do hope you can find a doctor. Try a Naturopathic Doc or a DO.

Let us know!


----------

